# Will Buying A Flavour Concentrate Jazz Up A Lacklustre Juice ?



## hyphen (1/7/14)

So I've got about 100mls of juice that I bought ( Yaeliq) that over time just tastes like nothing really .
I was wondering if I bought some concentrates from say @Oupa etc , would that jazz up these juices?
Or is it a bad idea to throw flavour concentrates into already flavoured juice ? 

Help please , I've been sitting on these juices and I hate wasting .


----------



## devdev (1/7/14)

Why has the juice lost its flavour?

Have you been storing it in a dark place, moderate to cool temp, away from sunlight?

You may be able to revive some of the juices with flavour concentrates, but it will be very hit and miss. Still probably no harm in trying.

But, if you have been storing the juices in the wrong conditions there is a good chance that the nicotine has started to oxidize, in which case I would probably just write it all off as a bad experience


----------



## hyphen (1/7/14)

devdev said:


> Why has the juice lost its flavour?
> 
> Have you been storing it in a dark place, moderate to cool temp, away from sunlight?
> 
> ...


 
They were pretty bland from the begining , stored them in a cool dark cupboard .
I think this was part of a batch that went out just after P Busardo did that review that was very sub standard .


----------



## devdev (1/7/14)

You may be trying to polish a turd then. I see no harm in trying, but I wouldn't hold out that much hope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

Only concentrate that would maybe help is Menthol concentrate imo. And, if you like it, Coconut concentrate.
I use Vapour Mountain's Menthol concentrate and put about half a drop or a drop of Menthol per ml juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (1/7/14)

menthol can save almost anything  what was the original flavour supposed to be? that could help in making a decision. and when you vape it, does it still have it's nic kick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (2/7/14)

The one was green caramel , was thinking about adding more apple . And the other that's the most bland is Dr Pepper , it just tastes sweet . 

Vapour production and throat hit are still good , just bland on the taste side .


----------



## Riaz (2/7/14)

@hyphen are you sure its the juice thats tasteless?

could you maybe have vapers tongue and hence not tasting them?

you said they were bland from the beginning, so maybe vapers tongue muted it completely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (2/7/14)

vaper fatigue almost made me stop vaping!


----------



## hyphen (2/7/14)

I hear you , although all my other juices still taste great, so it's not tongue/fatigue


----------



## ET (2/7/14)

not sure what corresponds to dr pepper flavour wise but adding some caramel to either might make it nicer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/7/14)

Cream also helps smooth over flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

